Ask HN: Why is there a black bar at the top of the site? - catherinezng
======
DoreenMichele
It honors the passing of someone important. In this case, that person is
Stephen Hawking.

~~~
greenyoda
Interestingly, the article about Hawking's death is now the most upvoted
article ever on HN, beating Steve Jobs' obit by quite a wide margin:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
cliffy
Symbolic mourning of Stephen Hawking I believe.

------
kyoung18
I don't know why it's there, but it's breaking my HN client app on iOS :-/

